# Is Reinickendorf a nice neighborhood?



## captainspibot

Hi guys,

I am about to rent a room on airbnb in Reinickendorf, Rue Georges Vallerey, 13469 Berlin, Germany. 

I was wondering if this is a nice place? I realize its outside the city center but I am more concerned about safety and the general infrastructure?

Look forward to your input.


----------



## ALKB

captainspibot said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am about to rent a room on airbnb in Reinickendorf, Rue Georges Vallerey, 13469 Berlin, Germany.
> 
> I was wondering if this is a nice place? I realize its outside the city center but I am more concerned about safety and the general infrastructure?
> 
> Look forward to your input.


Depends a bit on where in Reinickendorf, there are nice parts, very nice parts and not so nice parts.

In this case, I went to school just around the corner and my cousin lives less than 10 minutes away, so I know the area relatively well. 

I'd say it's a very safe area. A few shops and supermarkets in walking distance, some smaller independent shops, too. Access to public transport is not too bad, either, there is both a S- and U-Bahn station not far away. Depending on when you stay there, there might still be construction going on in this part of the underground line, which is a major PITA but then you can always take the S-Bahn.

The street is in the "French Quarter", where Officers of the French army and their families were housed when this part of Berlin was still under French administration. Those were generally quite nice flats.

You might get some noise from the nearby airport.


----------



## captainspibot

Sweet! Thank you so much for your input. You have set my mind at ease.


----------



## obesiper

Hi , i stay there for 3 Years .
Nice area with good infrastructure and friendly neighbors
Enjoy


----------

